# Timer Software Help?



## RyanHennessey (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm new to these forums, but have been cubing for awhile.
My times are not the best, but I like to keep track if I can. I've been trying out different timers lately, and none seem to meet my needs. And searching the forums hasn't helped either, so I'm wondering if anyone can help me find one with all or most of the following features:

-Ability to choose what cube you want to do, or create your own custom labels..Like Megaminx or V-cube 7, Dazzler, 3x3x3...Most I've found are only for cubes or only have like 7x7x7, no room for Dazzler or anything

-Record keeping specific to that puzzle, not times based on sessions and have to change a session each time. Like if I pick 3x3x3, it'll keep my times for that puzzle from today till whenever.

-Averages would be nice, like best of 5 and 12. And fastest time too.

-Keyboard starting and stopping.

Also, I don't require one that has scrambles in it for each puzzle, or at all for that matter. That might make it easier to find one with choice of puzzle. 

Hopefully someone here can help me out, as I haven't had any luck in finding one, and I have no programing background or time to try, so you're my only hope!

Thanks in advance for any help!

_Edit: Has to be software and not online, like to take it with me!_


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 14, 2010)

If there is such a thing out there, let me know!
Interested


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 14, 2010)

Bierproever said:


> If there is such a thing out there, let me know!
> Interested



This.


----------



## yeee707 (Apr 14, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Bierproever said:
> 
> 
> > If there is such a thing out there, let me know!
> ...


 This again. I told the TapStack Pro developer on his survey to try and include some of these features, especially custom labels.


----------



## RyanHennessey (Apr 14, 2010)

Haha Apparently I'm not the only one having problems! Does anyone know of any that have at least some of these features? If I knew how to make one I would no problem, but alas, I don't have the skills or the time! 

Also, I've found CCT 0.9.3 to be close to what I'm looking for, but it saves as sessions not by puzzle. 
And you can't create custom labels, just add a second one of the same type with a name on it. Like 3x3x3 is one built in, you can add 3x3x3:White for example. But you can't delete the original ones, or fully customize the labels. So close, yet way to far away for my liking.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 14, 2010)

CCT/qqTimer is what I use, but they don't support custom labels. (qqTimer can be saved as a webpage and ran later offline)


----------



## Rayne (Apr 14, 2010)

You could record your times on cubemania.org or like I do, in a spiral notebook.


----------



## RyanHennessey (Apr 14, 2010)

Rayne said:


> You could record your times on cubemania.org or like I do, in a spiral notebook.



Well, I time myself using my computer so something electronic would be better, and I'm not always connected to the internet so something offline would be better as well. This is why I'm looking for some software, though it isn't looking good


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 14, 2010)

I was going to post as Rayne talked about, cubemania.org. I have been using that to keep track of my 3x3 and magic times recently, although I haven't solved a full average of 5 here in about 2 weeks (going to be getting some new cubes soon), and I'm concentrating on getting my F2L to 15 or better every time (this will get me consistent low 20s), then I'm going to work hard on PLL to get all PLLs sub3, and the easy ones sub2 consistently. Just my current goal, I think once I hit sub20 I'll be happy, but I know it won't take me long to want to get sub15 (doubt that'll happen, will have to learn 40 more OLLs ).

Anyway, back to topic...

Cubemania.org
You can use CCT to save all sessions, but don't forget that you can create new sessiosn (for new puzzles) and I believe you can name your sessions.

If you want a complete log of everything I'll make a php script for you on my website where you can manually enter all your data and as long as you provide the wants of your stats and data I'll probably make a small script for you personally. If others end up wanting this I might find somebody with a more cube related website with PHP and MySQL enabled and give them the scripts. Since you're looking for something that can be used offline it might be more beneficial to talk to Stefan about his PTimer and adding in all your capabilities.


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 4, 2010)

I am trying to find P timer. Help?


----------



## tim (Nov 4, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> I am trying to find P timer. Help?


 
http://www.ptimer.net/


----------

